# Kimbo Slice vs. Houston Alexander at UFC 107



## MMA Poser (Sep 30, 2009)

Kimbo Slice vs. Houston Alexander is being rumored for UFC 107. What does everyone think of this match up?



source: http://mmaposers.com/blog/2009/10/13/rumor-of-the-day-kimbo-slice-vs-houston-alexander-at-ufc-107/


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

*Rock em' sock em' robots baby!!!!*





Thanks for spreading the news dude. Repped.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ha I made a thread about how they should make this fight a week or so ago. Thats pretty sweet if they actually make it. A nice no ground game brawl.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Cant say i wont watch it.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll watch Kimbo fight in the UFC... and I think Dana knows a lot of other people will too... hence Kimbo being in the UFC even tho there are better competitors out there.

I hope Kimbo gets some successes in the UFC tho... even tho we all know he is there simply because he's a huge draw... I don't want him to look like a complete tool.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Honestly if Kimbo can beat any UFC figther its Houston Alexander.


----------



## MMA Poser (Sep 30, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> Ha I made a thread about how they should make this fight a week or so ago. Thats pretty sweet if they actually make it. A nice no ground game brawl.


This lends credit to my theory that Joe Silva and Dana White get some of their match up ideas for these forums


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kimbo def isnt the best fighter to ever step foot in the UFC, but he is no where near the worst either. Ryan Roberts, Gary Goodridge, Michael Patt, Rick Davis, etc. Im not gonna hate on the UFC for giving Kimbo a shot.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This fight has KO written all over it. If either take it to the ground, someone tripped.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

MMA Poser said:


> This lends credit to my theory that Joe Silva and Dana White get some of their match up ideas for these forums


Yah why wouldnt they? A lot of hardcore fans are on here with a lot of good match making ideas and instant feedback from other people if they think its a good fight.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Give Kimbo credit, he's always had pretty good game selection. On Youtube he made himself look like a tough guy by fighting drunken bouncers in parking lots, and now he might fight one of the only guys he has a chance of beating in the UFC.

Alexander still wins this 8 or 9 times out of 10. While Kimbo is a one dimensional striker with no ground game or cardio, so is Alexander. But Alexander hits harder than Kimbo and has more UFC experience. Since the fight will stay standing, Kimbo still has a punchers chance, or maybe a hair more, since striking is his best attribute, but he still loses the majority of the time. The difference is this time when they stop the fight, it will be because the punches actually hurt a lot, not just because Kimbo is as helpless as a baby.


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

should end in a knock out fairly quikly. don't know for sure who will go down though. but hell ya i like the match up


----------



## badboy169 (Oct 13, 2009)

I got Alexander but brutal jab KO


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This should be a good fight(If it will happen). I'd say it will be stand up. Houston Alexander does have the better ground game though...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Houston fought a total can in his last fight, but he did look very improved. I know its hard to gauge a fighter when he faces lesser competition, but he looked much more patient and seemed to have a gameplan that he was set on sticking to. If Houston has really changed his game and isnt a balls to the wall, one of us is getting knocked out type of fighter anymore, then i think he will deal with Kimbo pretty easily.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Houston fought a total can in his last fight, but he did look very improved. I know its hard to gauge a fighter when he faces lesser competition, but he looked much more patient and seemed to have a gameplan that he was set on sticking to. If Houston has really changed his game and isnt a balls to the wall, one of us is getting knocked out type of fighter anymore, then i think he will deal with Kimbo pretty easily.


I think the real question is... Whose ability to take shots to the noggin are better?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

so.... everyone's assuming he makes 205? He's 235 with no fat.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

rabakill said:


> so.... everyone's assuming he makes 205? He's 235 with no fat.


What If...................... Houston goes up to HW? :wink01:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

that's ridiculous, moreso that kimbo is getting into the UFC with such a horrible showing in every fight he's ever had in mma.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Kimbo wins by Flying Scissor Heel Hook rd 1.


Unless Houston can lock on his patented gogoplata from rubberguard, that is.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet, go Kimbo!


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Laugh all you want....but how about Kimbo vs. Chuck?

I think that would be an awesome fight, no chance of some boring wrestling match whatsoever.

But I do think Kimbo vs. Alexander is a great fight too.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Honestly, Houston will just destroy kimbo.


----------



## MMA Poser (Sep 30, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Kimbo wins by Flying Scissor Heel Hook rd 1.
> 
> 
> Unless Houston can lock on his patented gogoplata from rubberguard, that is.



well played good sir...lol


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Kimbo by TKO. GnP. Seriously.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I bet the black guy wins.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> I bet the black guy wins.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

box said:


> This fight has KO written all over it. If either take it to the ground, someone tripped.


LOL repped man.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

if this happens i think 107 will do record numbers...BJ Penn vs Sanchez, Kongo vs Mir, Florian vs Guida and now KIMBO VS HOUSTON...ohh mann !!! 107 is going to be CRAZY!!!!!

also i see kimbo dropping houston and gnp finish


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Huston rnd 1 via leg kicks. Im not joking either.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Kimbo by Guillotine in the 2nd.

Hmmm... maybe I should roll again.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a pale imitation of "Black on Black crime" hyped so energetically by Rampage, Rashad, and the UFC. 

It should be an entertaining fight. The UFC is really turning into a circus.


----------



## VaZon (Oct 14, 2009)

Houston is too good on his feet, Kimbo looked shitty even in his sub of Mercer on the ground. Houston would destroy him. Houston by vicious knees in the clinch followed by a torturous GNP.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

VaZon said:


> Houston is too good on his feet, Kimbo looked shitty even in his sub of Mercer on the ground. Houston would destroy him. Houston by vicious knees in the clinch followed by a torturous GNP.


How could he look shitty in a fight he won instantly? That doesnt evem make sense. Should he have done it even quicker? His standup looked decent against Nelson. Its just his ground game that isnt there.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

No way is Kimbo making 205. Also, Houston doesn't cut any weight to make 205. Didn't he weigh in at 202 for the Jardine fight?

This fight will be at a catch weight.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

If Seth Petruzelli can take Kimbo out with strikes in 10 seconds, the man is going to get destroyed fast by Houston. The dude is being thrown to the lions. I agree with whoever said that the UFC is starting to look like a circus.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The real question is, who is better on the ground? Can anyone actually answer that?

Petruzelli beat Kimbo in 10 seconds, doesn't mean Houston will. James Irvin/Houston Alexander anyone? Kimbo is probably the best striker Houston has faced in his career except for Thiago Silva and probably James Irvin. Why am I even going into detail with this fight? It's impossible to call. I'm just gonna watch and laugh my ass off.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

This is going to be *EXPLOSIVE!* *OH MY GOD!*

50/50 IMO. Both of them have the power to KO one another.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

This is just a terrible Match Up haha This is a deff win for Houston haha .. He can KO Kimbo or take him down and beat him with some Terrible GnP lol


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

One thing we can all agree on, the winner of this fight def deserves a title shot...


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> One thing we can all agree on, the winner of this fight def deserves a title shot...


Nah they should just make this fight for the belt and hand Machida his walking papers.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> Nah they should just make this fight for the belt and hand Machida his walking papers.


Dana White's wet dream.

I bet he prays at night hoping for a Slice vs. Lesnar 'superfight'... :sarcastic12:


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

i'll go with houston he has the better striking although kimbo looked good against nelson till he got sat on i wouldnt be suprised if kimbo knocks him out.


----------



## BouncyJones (Dec 29, 2008)

And HERE, WE, GO, JOE! Tonight's fight is brought to you by XYience, the en - AND IT'S ALL OOOOVER!


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

BouncyJones said:


> And HERE, WE, GO, JOE! Tonight's fight is brought to you by XYience, the en - AND IT'S ALL OOOOVER!



Joe Rogan: "Insert winner's name here" IS FOR REEEEAAAAAALLLL!!!!!11111


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> No way is Kimbo making 205. Also, Houston doesn't cut any weight to make 205. Didn't he weigh in at 202 for the Jardine fight?
> 
> This fight will be at a catch weight.



Houston fought his last fight at HW, he weighed aorund 220-230 as far as i can recall.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> One thing we can all agree on, the winner of this fight def deserves a title shot...


good one josh. why not...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> Houston fought his last fight at HW, he weighed aorund 220-230 as far as i can recall.


No shit???
Didn't know that. 
I need to check that fight out. 

I got Houston in this one for sure. 
KO


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kimbo via Flying Leg Scissor Heel Hook in the 3rd tbh.

But seriously, I thought this was a joke thread when I saw the title a few days back, but now I've realised this fight is more than likely going ahead :L. I see Kimbo taking a KO victory in the 1st. He's now training at ATT, and his stand-up looked very sharp in the Nelson fight, so I reckon he'll beat Alexander quite comprehensively.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

translation?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wing Bang Pao said:


> Gweetings fwum China all me frenz of vee artz of marshil mix!
> 
> Vis fite krooshil fore Hyoostin if hims want stae in UFC.
> 
> ...


Posting with an accent, huh?

Hope you found it funny, at least...


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

:-) said:


> Joe Rogan: "Insert winner's name here" IS FOR REEEEAAAAAALLLL!!!!!11111


Joe Rogan: "He's got that look in his eyes!"


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

kimbo is caustious because he doesnt want to screw up and get ko'd
houston leg kicks brutally and stays away for a round
and someone gets brutally ko'd being to agressive early in the second


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

could be interesting.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

he will either struggle to cut weight or gas quickly


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Should be an interresting fight. I think it's about the only fight Kimbo could get right now that I'd actually be interrested in watching. On a side note I think Houston knocks him out in round 1. I don't think Kimbo has enough power or good enough hands to knock out Houston.


----------



## Tubbalicious420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Houston would destroy slice in my opinion. Both have similar styles when it comes to stand up, they love to trade, and both have knockout power (At least Houston Does as we've seen). But everyone knows kimbos weakness, his ground game. He lucked out Roy Nelson just tapped him on the head a couple times. Houston on the other hand has brutal ground and pound and would turn kimbos face to pudding. In my opinion..lol. Unless Kimbo learns some submissions, its not looking to good for him.


----------

